# Elbow and south 22 Oct.



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Fished with my dad, Capt. Adam (Sniperpeeps), and our friend Harry, on Harry's 31 Jupiter, "Mac Attack". Lines in north of the Elbow in really good looking water, hoping to snag a little Wahoo action. We got bitten off, baits cut off right behind the hook, and just plain skunked by several hooters! We had a good fish crush a flat line, get hooked, and just pulled off. It was a no Wahoo day... We did go through at least a dozen or more Ballyhoo, with nothing to show for it!

Headed SSW into deeper water and found several big schools of BFT, schoolie YFT, Bonita, and Skipjack Tuna. The fish were spooky, but we picked off a few really nice Skippies, and lost some others. At one point we had a pretty good triple hook up that resulted in a fish being bitten off, one hook pull, and one in the boat. Then the Tuna disappeared.

Continued fishing really pretty water and doubled up on some beautiful, yet smallish, Mahi. Continued on for the rest of the day with nothing else to show for it. Didn't take any pics.

Fishing should get better, and the water to the SW is beautiful! No grass to speak of aside from a little scattered here and there. If we have a good day this week coming up, Adam and I are going back out that way, except we will start further south and work towards the rigs. We shall see!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

were you dragging naked 'hoos for the tuna? And thanks for the Report!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Tell Adam he needs to deploy the secret weapon I made and put it into the spread.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

fishboy said:


> were you dragging naked 'hoos for the tuna? And thanks for the Report!


Yes, and a couple with tiny Islanders.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

samoajoe said:


> Tell Adam he needs to deploy the secret weapon I made and put it into the spread.


We will this week to be sure!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

At least you got the bites! Thanks for the report


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris V said:


> At least you got the bites! Thanks for the report


Absolutely!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

We crushed the Wahoo dragging medium size Ballyhoo behind Green/Black and Purple/Black Ilander Sea Stars. They didn't hit anything else we put in the spread.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a blast Mickey! We will have a bucket of chunks ready to go next week and maybe a hard tail or two!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like lots of action to say the least. Better to have some excitement and not a lot to bring home than a dead day out there. good luck next time.


----------

